# Reroofed barn today



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Got started on a job re roofing a barn today. Took a couple pics. Will post up finished pic tomorrow. I went with Everdrain metal 20' continuous length. 
Original roof was asphalt shingles over an original slate roof. We figured the slate was over 200 yrs old. Felt bad removing it, it turned to powder when you pulled it up.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yup, slate roofs will last a LONG time if done right. Dad was one of the last few in the local that could do slate. Still has his slate hammer from his tin knocker days.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Yup, slate roofs will last a LONG time if done right. Dad was one of the last few in the local that could do slate. Still has his slate hammer from his tin knocker days.


Put steel on our oldest bank barn slate was 211 years old and the slate would probably lasted 20 more years the nails were rusting off .


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The slate dust really made a mess. Besides the dust in my hair and in my clothes, the inside of the barn will need to be blown out before hay goes in. Looks almost like coal dust everywhere inside.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Really a impressive building for its age JD.....looks like a nice job of stripping it down. Is that standing seam roofing that you are going back with?

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Vol said:


> Really a impressive building for its age JD.....looks like a nice job of stripping it down. Is that standing seam roofing that you are going back with?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yeah, same stuff you see on smaller barn addition on right side. That barn was reroofed about 10 years ago.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Keep a good roof on em and those old barns can last a long time.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Here's finished product. Barm is out of square and roof is real wavy. Real fun trying to make it look good.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Looks good from here.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Looks good from here.


Funny! 
1,000 miles away right? Lol


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Looking good from this angle as well!


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! Old barns are amazing! I had never heard of slate roofing. Most buildings here are late 1800's to present.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Here's finished product. Barm is out of square and roof is real wavy. Real fun trying to make it look good.


You know my friend, the average person will never notice that. Since I've started remodeling our house even though I think I'm pretty meticulous in the process I still notice things in each finished room that absolutely drives me nuts but I literally have to drag somebody else to and point it out before they notice.

I've had nothing but good things said about the bedroom, kitchen and porch, but if I have the time I'm going to redo a few things that I notice constantly.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah on my end piece of metal, it had to be cut at an angle......wall was crooked.
Looks like swine ass, but we got it done and save the barn from any more water leaks.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I've seen way worse. That's a good looking barn. No telephone poles holding it up from outside, no weather blowing through the walls. Put some of that terrible mushroom hay in that awful barn up here and I'd be selling it as first quality by January. The slate roofs are something else. You see ads around here from roofers who will put a metal roof on your place in trade for the slate.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Dill, You musta seen Brother's barn "before"!


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Here's finished product. Barm is out of square and roof is real wavy. Real fun trying to make it look good.


Use my late great uncle's "hot cracklin'" theory.

"Somebody driving by 70 miles an hour with a hot cracklin' up his a$$ won't notice it."


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Not sure I wanna know what a "hot cracklin" is!!!!!


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Not sure I wanna know what a "hot cracklin" is!!!!!


Me either... But pretty sure it don't belong 'there'


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> Dill, You musta seen Brother's barn "before"!


Pretty sure the telephone pole trick is a VT only building code. Haven't seen too many in NH, either the barn is in nice shape or its on the ground, not as much in between.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Not sure I wanna know what a "hot cracklin" is!!!!!


Now I know "cracklin" is a southern thing. Never had cracklin cornbread?

Ever "kilt" a hog in the fall? Got to make some crackling, can't allow anything going to waste. Have to cook the skins after the hog has been hot dipped in scalding water, scraped and skinned in long thin strips.


----------

